# Open Letter to Pioneer Broadband Hyderabad



## techfreek (Oct 5, 2013)

To whomever it is Concerned, Pioneer Broadband Hyderabad.

Hello, 
I could see that Pioneer Broadband has launched High Speed Broadband plans to counterfeit other Leading ISP players in Hyderabad. I have Decided to shoot this Open Letter to the management of Pioneer Broadband Pvt Ltd as an Feedback/Suggestion.

I and other Folks in Hyderabad see Pioneer as an ISP with Awesome Plans provided it should be able to Maintain the below standards followed by other ISP's in Hyderabad:

- Kindly Provide a Good Responsive Customer Support. I Called the Customer Care to Inquire about plans and the Guy on the phone was Rude and Lacked Professional skills to Sell his product. Worst than my Local Cable operator.

- Please Maintain a Polite Staff with Uniforms and ID Cards. I called a Sales Guy to look in Book an Connection and He was most Unprofessionally Dressed and I Do not know how to confirm his Identity. There are More Deceiving people than the Genuine one's.

- Kindly Make Uploads uncounted in FUP's and this is the Reason i backed off. Beam telecom has been a hit because of this.

- Do the Installations within Promised Period, so that i can Spread a Positive word about Pioneer Broadband. Do not Forget Word of mouth is the Great Advertising medium.


I seriously hope this Suggestion will make Wonders for the ISP and the Customers who are looking for affordable FUP Free High Speed Internet.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 5, 2013)

techfreek said:


> *long letter*



Get Beam


----------



## swatkats (Oct 5, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Get Beam


Haha. How are you not Getting this? Compare the tariff plans.
*Pioneer*:
*i.imgur.com/QpmQok9.png

*Beam*:

*i.imgur.com/t5Uwhvt.png


----------



## moniker (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow. Unlimited 4Mbps for Rs750.. Wish it was available in my city.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 5, 2013)

moniker said:


> Wow. Unlimited 4Mbps for Rs750.. Wish it was available in my city.



Same here


----------



## raksrules (Oct 5, 2013)

Hyderabad seems most blessed in term of Internet plans. Everywhere it sucks.


----------



## techfreek (Oct 5, 2013)

we want pioneer to kick Beam's arse in hyd, i have both pioneer and beam in my locality but pioneer needs to stack up with beam's pace so that it can sell its plans. having agreed beam plans are best in india, u will understand the condition of few hyderabadi's who are left with both options & u are staying away from pioneer's offering coz of service or other issues mentioned above.


----------



## swatkats (Oct 6, 2013)

Beam Telecom: Rs672 - 4mbps up to 25Gb and then 786kbps.
Pioneer: Rs749 - 4mbps unlimited. 

77 Rupees more and you Get *unlimited*. 

They Surely have a scope at targeting 80% of Broadband Subscriber base because most of them don't spend more than 800 Bucks for broadband.



raksrules said:


> Hyderabad seems most blessed in term of Internet plans. Everywhere it sucks.


Say THANKS to Beam Fiber. Without them this wouldn't have been possible not only in Hyderabad but throughout India.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 29, 2013)

swatkats said:


> Beam Telecom: Rs672 - 4mbps up to 25Gb and then 786kbps.
> Pioneer: Rs749 - 4mbps unlimited.
> 
> 77 Rupees more and you Get *unlimited*.
> ...



*In Pioneer both Uploads & Downloads are counted where as in Beam Fiber only Downloads are counted where as Uploads are free. Even if you reach the FUP limit of 50GB(15MBPS Plan) you can still reset your FUP by paying according to the days left in the calender month.*


----------



## $hadow (Oct 29, 2013)

Wish it could be in my city.


----------



## snap (Oct 29, 2013)

beam users why does speed test and some other sites shows isp as china telecom beijing? could anyone check it


----------



## swatkats (Nov 3, 2013)

bavusani said:


> *In Pioneer both Uploads & Downloads are counted where as in Beam Fiber only Downloads are counted where as Uploads are free. Even if you reach the FUP limit of 50GB(15MBPS Plan) you can still reset your FUP by paying according to the days left in the calender month.*


True. But Now Beam is no longer giving unlimited uploading to New connections, I can do unlimited uploading as i'm a old customer. 
Reset your FUP is Good only if you reset in the last 5-7days. Buying the same 50Gb on Pro rate basis is an sh!iest idea, If i finish 50Gb in First 15days, I have to pay 550 Bucks for 50Gb
Why you pay different amounts for the same GB's.. Instead they could have charged per GB.. Something like Rs.5-6/GB



snap said:


> beam users why does speed test and some other sites shows isp as china telecom beijing? could anyone check it


are you using VPN or other proxy like TOR?


----------



## snap (Nov 3, 2013)

^^

nope not using any proxy the website can detect my location just fine. This site shows my isp as China Telecom Beijing but organization as Beam Telecom  can anyone check

*whatismyipaddress.com/


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 3, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> 
> nope not using any proxy the website can detect my location just fine. This site shows my isp as China Telecom Beijing but organization as Beam Telecom  can anyone check
> 
> What Is My IP Address? Lookup IP, Hide IP, Change IP, Trace IP and more...



Both show up fine to me as 'Beam Telecom Pvt Ltd'...


----------



## swatkats (Nov 5, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> 
> nope not using any proxy the website can detect my location just fine. This site shows my isp as China Telecom Beijing but organization as Beam Telecom  can anyone check
> 
> What Is My IP Address? Lookup IP, Hide IP, Change IP, Trace IP and more...


Forget it then.


----------

